# Aufwandsabschätzung für User Stories



## kossy (19. Jan 2010)

Hallo zusammen !

ich habe mal eine Frage: Wenn ich in einem Softwareprojekt User Stories benutze um die Anforderungen meiner zukünftigen Software zu sammeln und abzuklären, nimmt man ja ja immer eine Aufwandsabschätzung der einzelnen Anforderungen in Tagen vor.

Meine Fragen sind nun die folgenden (wäre klasse, wenn ich mir die beantworten könntet):

1. Ist die Aufwandsabschätzung für eine einzelne Anforderung immer nur ein "Bauchgefühl" des Projektplaners bzw. auch des Entwicklers, die er aufgrund seiner persönlichen Erfahrungen mit der Programmiersprache hat.Oder kann diese Abschätzung auch anhand anderer Dinge erfolgen?

2. Wird in der Aufwandsabschätzung einer einzelnen Anforderung auch die Planung des Konzeptes (z.B. gestalten von Klassendiagrammen, ER-Modell für Datenbankdesign) berücksichtigt oder geht es nur um die Entwicklung? 

Danke für eure Hilfe !!


----------



## faetzminator (19. Jan 2010)

kossy hat gesagt.:


> 1. Ist die Aufwandsabschätzung für eine einzelne Anforderung immer nur ein "Bauchgefühl" des Projektplaners bzw. auch des Entwicklers, die er aufgrund seiner persönlichen Erfahrungen mit der Programmiersprache hat.Oder kann diese Abschätzung auch anhand anderer Dinge erfolgen?


Bei uns ist das ein reiner Erfahrungswert.



kossy hat gesagt.:


> 2. Wird in der Aufwandsabschätzung einer einzelnen Anforderung auch die Planung des Konzeptes (z.B. gestalten von Klassendiagrammen, ER-Modell für Datenbankdesign) berücksichtigt oder geht es nur um die Entwicklung?



Das Design von einem Ablauf, GUI, DB, ... muss natürlich auch geschätzt werden, aber gehört zumindest bei uns nicht zur eigentlichen Entwicklung.


----------



## ThreadPool (19. Jan 2010)

kossy hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage: Wenn ich in einem Softwareprojekt User Stories benutze um die Anforderungen meiner zukünftigen Software zu sammeln und abzuklären, nimmt man ja ja immer eine Aufwandsabschätzung der einzelnen Anforderungen in Tagen vor.
> 
> ...




Gibt auch "wissenschaftlichere" Methoden, schau mal nach solchen Dingen wie COCOMO II, Funktionspunktanalyse, Delphi-Methode etc. Die haben alle ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Es kommt natürlich drauf an wie ernsthaft man die Sache angeht, ob es Tool-Unterstützung hat, ob der Requirements Engineer oder derjenige der die Rolle übernimmt fähig ist etc. Eine exakte Schätzung wirst du nie bekommen, aber wenn man sich bemüht ist die "Varianz" was die Schätzung angeht recht gut. 

Bei deinem zweiten Punkt kommt es drauf an wie gut die Anforderungsanalyse (neudeutsch das Requirements Engineering) abläuft. Die Anforderungsanalyse ist übrigens ein Prozess der die gesamte Projektzeit umspannt, da sich Anforderungen ändern können etc. Sachen wie ER-Diagramme vom IST-Zustand bis zur geplanten "Realität" können zu unterschiedlichen (überwiegend sehr gut verstandenen) Anforderungen da schon abfallen, andernfalls solltest du keine Hemmung haben Design etc. mit reinzuschätzen. Und wenn du auf Erfahrungswerten schätzt, nur keine Hemmungen und nur nicht zu wenig oder am Limit schätzen. Bei der Umsetzung hängt es meist an den seltsamsten Stellen .


----------



## kossy (19. Jan 2010)

Ok danke für eure Beiträge. Ich habe trotzdem nochmal eine Frage an euch:

Werden User Stories eigentlich nur agiler Softwareentwicklung benutzt, oder finden diese auch bei einem IT Projekt ihren Platz, dass sequentiell nach dem Wasserfallmodell abgewickelt wird? Oder bei dem Wasserfallmodell wirklich nur so etwas wie die Delphi Methode eingesetzt?

Danke für die Unterstützung !


----------



## ThreadPool (19. Jan 2010)

kossy hat gesagt.:


> Ok danke für eure Beiträge. Ich habe trotzdem nochmal eine Frage an euch:
> 
> Werden User Stories eigentlich nur agiler Softwareentwicklung benutzt, oder finden diese auch bei einem IT Projekt ihren Platz, dass sequentiell nach dem Wasserfallmodell abgewickelt wird? Oder bei dem Wasserfallmodell wirklich nur so etwas wie die Delphi Methode eingesetzt?
> 
> Danke für die Unterstützung !



Ich musste gerade den Begriff "User Stories" noch mal nachschlagen, und dachte mir nur "alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen". Korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege. Aber eine User Story ist für micht nichts weiter als eine normale Anforderung "natürlichsprachlich" formuliert, so hab ich es mal kennengelernt.  Das Anforderungen möglichst kurz und eindeutig zu formulieren sind ist IMHO ein Ziel der Anforderungsanalyse. Und auch im Wasserfallmodell müssen Anforderungen ermittelt, dokumentiert, geprüft, abgestimmt und verwaltet werden, nur wird es da mehr als einzelne "Anfangsphase" betrachtet und nicht moderner als Prozess über den gesamten Projektzyklus. Übers Requirements Engineering gibts einige Bücher.


----------



## maki (20. Jan 2010)

Der Unterschied zu Requirement Engineering ist bei User Stories eben die natürliche Sprache einerseits, und das man diese auch nicht aufbrechen muss, User Stories dürfen auch redundante Teile enthalten.
Ich kenne den Begriff aus dem agilen Kontext, bei den Lemmingmodellen... äh Phasenmodellen wie Wasserfall und V-Modell nutzt man imho die standard Requirements.

"Delphi Methode"
??? 
Was'n das?


----------



## homer65 (20. Jan 2010)

Möchte nur anmerken, das man bei einer Schätzung immer großzügig nach oben abrunden sollte. Ist man schneller als die Schätzung, so sind die Leute in Regel froh. Im umgekehrten Fall sieht man des öfteren lange Gesichter und man setzt sich selbst unter Druck.


----------



## faetzminator (20. Jan 2010)

homer65 hat gesagt.:


> Möchte nur anmerken, das man bei einer Schätzung immer großzügig nach oben abrunden sollte. Ist man schneller als die Schätzung, so sind die Leute in Regel froh. Im umgekehrten Fall sieht man des öfteren lange Gesichter und man setzt sich selbst unter Druck.



Kann ich nur bestätigen.

[off]"nach oben abrunden" wär dann wohl "aufrunden" [/off]


----------



## kossy (1. Feb 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe nochmal eine Frage zu den User Storeis. werden diese eigentlich ausschließlich in der Entwurfsphase behandelt oder könnte sie auch schon in einer vorherige Projektphase ausgearbeitet werden. Also bspw. die einfach und grobe Anforderungsformulierung in der Definitionsphase und die weitere Spezifizierung der User Stories in Task dann innerhalb der Entwurfsphase?

MFG und danke !


----------

